# Controlled retrieve



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

What kind of ground are you training on? How far are your retrieves?

I would suggest longer retrieves thrown into cover that will hide the bird or bumper.
Never had an issue with sores as you describe but there is a high risk of injury with the abrupt stop/slide on a short retrieve.


----------



## Albusdumbledog (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. He will slide after running more than the length of a football pitch.. if anything, the longer distance makes him more excited I think! It’s grass- however, it’s been quite dry round here recently and it’s definitely gotten worse from that. 
I will preserve with throwing it into cover and hopefully he will get out of practice of the skid.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

1) Throw into dense cover.
2) Find a hunt/field training group. He sounds like a fantastic hunt test/field trial prospect.


----------



## Albusdumbledog (Jun 29, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> 1) Throw into dense cover.
> 2) Find a hunt/field training group. He sounds like a fantastic hunt test/field trial prospect.


He enjoys the dense cover retrieves so I’ll carry on with that, thanks. 
There are no groups that I’m aware of in my local area (near Manchester UK) which is sad because I totally agree! Although he’s still very easily distracted so we have a lot more work to do


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Albusdumbledog said:


> He enjoys the dense cover retrieves so I’ll carry on with that, thanks.
> There are no groups that I’m aware of in my local area (near Manchester UK) which is sad because I totally agree! Although he’s still very easily distracted so we have a lot more work to do


Check with the UK Golden Retriever Club, they may be able to refer you to some groups.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

oo this is interesting and something I’m going to try as well. One reason Why i stopped playing fetch on the ground is because Monty stops too abruptly and I’m afraid of injury. he waits for my cue before going after the toy but I’m going to try and throw it into the cover like suggested to see if that helps!


----------



## Albusdumbledog (Jun 29, 2021)

His new protectors arrived today just in case anyone finds this thread helpful one day!


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

Oh my goodness what a handsome boy. Look at those long leggies and that awesome tail!


----------



## Albusdumbledog (Jun 29, 2021)

Selkie said:


> Oh my goodness what a handsome boy. Look at those long leggies and that awesome tail!


Thank you! That tail spends most of its life full of twigs haha


----------

